# jar file starten



## FOXFOX (17. Jun 2008)

hallo,

ich habe von eclipse aus eine jar datei erstellt. allerdings bei doppelklick dierser jar - datei bekomme ich die fehlermeldung: "Failed to load main-class attribute manifest attribute from ..."

was mache ich falsch bzw. was müsste ich machen, damit die jar datei ausgeführt wird.

vielen dank


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2008)

Hast du in eclipse auch eine main class im Export Wizard angegeben?


----------



## FOXFOX (17. Jun 2008)

ja habe ich, in der manifest-datei gebe ich an, wo sich die main-class befindet.
und im wizard verweise ich daraufhin.

der exportiert mir zwar den jar file (mit compile-warnings), aber wie gesagt kann nicht ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2008)

Führ das Ding mal von der Konsole aus und schau was er ausgibt.


----------



## FOXFOX (17. Jun 2008)

gleiche Fehlermeldung: "failed to load main-class manifest attribute"  

???:L  ???:L  ???:L


----------



## The_S (18. Jun 2008)

dann zeig mal das Manifest


----------



## FOXFOX (18. Jun 2008)

```
Class-path: .
Main-Class: gui.XineTicket
```


----------



## The_S (18. Jun 2008)

Die Manifest-Version fehlt, der Class-Path ist sinnlos und die abschließende Leerzeile fehlt genauso.


----------



## FOXFOX (18. Jun 2008)

wird das nicht automatisch gestzt?

eine abschließende zeile nach dem main-class, ahbe aber diese vergessen zu kopieren.


----------



## The_S (18. Jun 2008)

kA, aber wenn du ein Manifest angibst, dann vermutlich eher nicht. Trotzdem fehlt immernoch die abschließende Leerzeile und der Class-Path ist auch immernoch sinnlos  .


----------



## FOXFOX (18. Jun 2008)

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: gui.XineTicket
```

jawohl jetzt gehts, vielen vielen dank nochmals.

alles was gefehlt hat, war die manifest-version.


----------



## The_S (18. Jun 2008)

Thread noch abhaken und alle sind glücklich


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jun 2008)

Mit Lesen der FAQ wäre das nicht passiert! Deshalb noch mal der Hinweis auf die Forumregeln.
Erst FAQ durchsuchen, dann Forum durchsuchen und bei negativem Ergebnis die Frage stellen.


----------

